# questions about rena xp3 filter



## clayton1169 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello I recently setup up my second 125 gallon tank I'm not use to using canister filters so I'm looking for some info I bought a used setup that is in like new shape it came with a rena xp3 filter and a uv sterilizer the paperwork that came with it said it's rated for up to 175 gallons but guy at my lfs told me it's not enough so im also using an emperor 400 on top is this accurate??? 

Also the person I bought it from didn't use carbon in filter said he didn't need to my lfs guy told me to use carbon that I would notice a clarity issue if I didn't so I bought a universal carbon bag filled with marine-land carbon next day I woke up my whole lower level of my house smelled l so fishy and I couldn't figure out why?? 

all replies are great appreciated thanks Clayton


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

You dont need both, together they filter like 750 gallons per hour. Just go with the xp3, while personally I dont like rena, I was using an emperor 400 and I hated it. The only reason I could think to have 2 is that a 125 is such a long tank you could have some still spot where the water isnt being moved around well.

Just my opinion though, Im sure somebody else will be along to add some words of wisdom.

And I have no idea about the smell.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

You need both IMO. 125 is a big tank and honestly filter ratings make little to no sense. I own a rena xp3 and love it, however it can't filter a 125 gallon properly. Why it has a 175 gallon rating IDK. I use a XP3 on my 55 gallon. It does 350gph rated for up to 75 gallons. The emperor 400 does 400gph and is rated up to 90 gallons. I don't see logic in this, but maybe someone does. 

Anyway here is why you need both. The rena alone does not give you a good turnover rate on that tank. This is how many times the tank volume is filtered every hour. Rena xp3 turns your tank over 2.8 times an hour which is on the low end of ideal filtration. What the rena does have going for it is the large media capacity which is needed for such a large tank. If rena had a much higher GPH it would do fine by itself. Since it doesn't though you need the emperor 400 as well to give you a better turn over rate. The emperor can not provide adequate filtration by itself because it does not have the proper media capacity for a tank that large. 

As far as carbon, you definitely don't need it. It does very little and stays "active" for only a few days before it gets use up. Its also quite expensive.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

I agree with Mikaila31, i use both rena xp-3 and emperor 400 on just my 75 gallon tank.
Just use floss in the xp-3 baskets and with the emperor 400 you should have got 2 gray filter baskets which slot into the unit. Just stuff those with floss and then if you have any cartridges that you bought just cut off the blue material so you are left with the black shell. Put 2 together and stuff with floss again held together with elastic bands or hair bands. . . cheap , cheap , cheap !


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Filtration should be based according to what is in the tank, meaning fish and plants. You don't mention either, so it is hard to say yea or nay on this or that filter.

I have a Rena XP3 on my 115g and I never saw anything so good, except the Eheim of course. But then, it is very heavily planted, with about 140-150 fish, smallish, and you don't need mega filtration with such a setup. It removes so much stuff from the water I have to rinse it every 6-8 weeks; my Eheims on similar tanks go 3-4 months, but the Rena will very noticeably slow down if left past 2 months due to the stuff it is catching. My water is crystal clear.

If your 125 is planted, with forest fish, the Rena will be perfectly adequate. On the other hand, if it is plant-less, with larger fish that produce more stuff, you may need more. I won't offer advice in this case since I have never gone down that road.

Byron.


----------



## clayton1169 (Jan 27, 2011)

Mikaila31 said:


> You need both IMO. 125 is a big tank and honestly filter ratings make little to no sense. I own a rena xp3 and love it, however it can't filter a 125 gallon properly. Why it has a 175 gallon rating IDK. I use a XP3 on my 55 gallon. It does 350gph rated for up to 75 gallons. The emperor 400 does 400gph and is rated up to 90 gallons. I don't see logic in this, but maybe someone does.
> 
> Anyway here is why you need both. The rena alone does not give you a good turnover rate on that tank. This is how many times the tank volume is filtered every hour. Rena xp3 turns your tank over 2.8 times an hour which is on the low end of ideal filtration. What the rena does have going for it is the large media capacity which is needed for such a large tank. If rena had a much higher GPH it would do fine by itself. Since it doesn't though you need the emperor 400 as well to give you a better turn over rate. The emperor can not provide adequate filtration by itself because it does not have the proper media capacity for a tank that large.
> 
> As far as carbon, you definitely don't need it. It does very little and stays "active" for only a few days before it gets use up. Its also quite expensive.


okay thanks I removed the carbon did a few water changes and the smell sees to be fading never had a problem like that I have another 125 that I run 3 emperor 400's never smelled fishy


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

clayton1169 said:


> okay thanks I removed the carbon did a few water changes and the smell sees to be fading never had a problem like that I have another 125 that I run 3 emperor 400's never smelled fishy


I suspect the smell may have been from the filter if it was used on another tank and part's ..Hoses,media trays,housing, was maybe not rinsed well enough before hooking it up, same thing for tank.
In any event,the carbon should help along with the water changes.
Do you plan on borrowing some filter material and or substrate from another tank to help with the (cycling) of this tank before adding fish?


----------



## clayton1169 (Jan 27, 2011)

1077 said:


> I suspect the smell may have been from the filter if it was used on another tank and part's ..Hoses,media trays,housing, was maybe not rinsed well enough before hooking it up, same thing for tank.
> In any event,the carbon should help along with the water changes.
> Do you plan on borrowing some filter material and or substrate from another tank to help with the (cycling) of this tank before adding fish?


I took down my 72 gallon tank reused the filter with the dirty carbons and all the substrate the tank was completely empty and super clean when I bought it I removed the carbon from the rena filter and doubled up on carbon in my emperor 400 seems to be helping not as smelly so far


----------

